# Hilfe wie kann ich den DEMO Mode ausschalten



## Fliegenfisch (24. September 2008)

Servus 
Hab heute mein Lowrance 522c IGPS bekommen.
Aber was ich auch immer mache es springt immer in den Demo Mode zurück . 
Wie bitte kann ich das ausschalten ?????????????????????


Danke 

Peter


----------



## matthias_other1 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hilfe wie kann ich den DEMO Mode ausschalten*

Hallo Peter ,

schließ mal den Geber an und danach den Haken im Menupunkt Simulation rausnehmen , dann funzt es .


----------



## Fliegenfisch (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hilfe wie kann ich den DEMO Mode ausschalten*

Danke 

Genau das wars

Gruß
Peter


----------

